# cant get rid of setup9x.exe in temp foler



## andigirl (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi, Im new to the group. I am having a problem getting rid of a file called setup9x.exe from my temp folder. Its taking up alot of space on an already overloaded C drive. I dont have a clue what it is...and why it keeps coming back. Im running windows 98se on a hp intel celeron 366 mhz, 64 mb sdram 6 gig hard drive (I know its old, dont laugh!! lol) 

A friend reformatted the computer for me last year. He used his copy of win98se because my system came with a recovery cd. He partitioned my hard drive into a C and D drive. Windows runs off of C...but he made that too small and Im running out of room on it. Can I reformat using my hp recovery cd since he used his version on windows?? HELP !!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Double click My Computer, Right Click C drive and select Disk Clean up.
Let that recommend what files you can delete to save space.
This is for Win 98 SE BTW.

Welcome to TSG.

PS if you reformat your HD you will lose any files you have on it.
Can you start storing your files on the D sector to save space?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

do you have virus scanner? Try www.trend.com for a free online one.

Also you can try going into safe mode and try deleting the file.

Also if you go to Accessories you can run the Disk Cleanup wizard.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Andigirl:

Read my articles, "Throwing Out The Trash" and "MSCONFIG - Reduce The Startup Load".

Add another 64 MB of RAM.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## andigirl (Aug 5, 2003)

First, Id like to totally eliminate the partitions so that I will just have one C drive, instead of C and D. Will reformatting with my recovery cd work and clear off the partitions? I have made backups of important files on floppies.

I do have Norton antivirus. I will try doing a disk clean up and try to remove the file thru safe mode. 

Flavallee, I will check out the link, thanks

You guys are good !!


----------



## captainpat (Nov 30, 2002)

by the way setup9x is for msn messenger i think or something from microsoft.


----------



## andigirl (Aug 5, 2003)

When I right click on the file and check properties...it says its a file from microsoft called wextract????


----------



## craigmk (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi andigirl. Noticed that I also had the setup9X file on my computer desktop. So was searching for the reason for it being there when I clicked on this forum. . . and captain pat clued me in on what to check for. It is for MSN Messenger 6. It lets your computer upgrade to the latest messenger that MSN has created for us to use. If you have already installed it, then the setup exe. can be deleated. Also if you have MSN Messenger 6 and want to go back to MSN Messenger 5, then you will have to go to your control pannel and do the add/remove program thing. Downside is that you will have to reistall the MSN Messenger 5.


----------



## craigmk (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry forgot about your second problem . . . partitions. You almost need the program that was used in the first place to partition your hard drive in order to remove the partition. However, almost anything that is cluttering your C drive can be moved to the D drive to give you more room on the C drive. The main reason for partitioning in the first place is to put things on the D drive that you don't want to lose if C crashes.


----------



## andigirl (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for remembering me craigmk !! I do install/download everything to the D drive..but most times part of the programs load to C. Im constantly cleaning up my C drive to add more room. I have tried everything that was recommended and am still running almost 3/4 full on C. I found out that the setup9x file IS MSN messenger. (thanks captainpat) 

Id really like to just get rid of the partitions or at least make the C drive bigger....Ive heard bad things about partition magic and the like. I guess its impossible to just reformatt it back with my own recovery disk? I CAN get my hands on the win98se program that was used to partition my computer but have never reformatted without the use of my recovery disk...

Thanks
Andigirl


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I agree with your concerns about partition magic. I don't know of another way to change (or remove) your partition without wiping your drive.


----------



## andigirl (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I was hoping to wipe my hard drive clean with the recovery cd. It does the reformatting for you. I just didnt know if I could use it anymore since the partitions were added.

I really appreciate everyone's input....you all are a big help 

Andigirl


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You could run FDisk from a recovery boot disk and wipe out the partitions with that, and then do the recovery CD install.


----------



## andigirl (Aug 5, 2003)

My computer knowledge is sorta limited...whats Fdisk and a recovery boot disk?(LOL) Isnt that what my recovery cd is?

Sorry for being so inept....Im still learning.


----------

